
Building the pipeline from prison to tech - sharp11
https://www.un-loop.org/
======
megamindbrian2
This is exactly what happens when jobs turn blue collar, anyone can do them,
even ex-cons. Working in tech is like plumbing, and it's bad for blood
circulation.

